# Aligator gar for bluewater hunting.



## anglersurf131 (Mar 26, 2007)

I need help finding big gator gars and buffalo in good vis 5ft+ preferably better. I want to get get one freedive spearfishing. We can take my boat and you can bow fish while i spearfish. I bluewater spearfish all the time and can put you on just about any offshore fish thats possible with a bow. Including big amberjacks, Mahi mahi, barracuda, tuna, you name it. The offshore surface surface action with big amberjacks in the winter is awsome.


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

5ft of clear water? Well the only place that might be possible in southeast Texas is Lake Sam Rayburn which is about the clearest water around. Cant promise it is loaded with fish like most of our muddy water lakes though. 
I know when Choke is clear it has gator gar but it is not always clear either.


----------



## anglersurf131 (Mar 26, 2007)

I tried choke canyon monday. The vis was like diving in galveston bay. Went to the dam to look for buffalo and the vis was a little better but still just way to dirty i was having to hold my short gun at my waist while firing with my thumb. See a fish shadow swim by and guess where u think he is and fire.


----------



## anglersurf131 (Mar 26, 2007)

What is the vis on sam rayburn right now? Is it affected by the rain?


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

Haven't been to Rayburn in a year or so but it clears up faster than most of the lakes in the area but I would say it definitely would be affected by the rain.


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

bowfishrp said:


> 5ft of clear water? Well the only place that might be possible in southeast Texas is Lake Sam Rayburn which is about the clearest water around. Cant promise it is loaded with fish like most of our muddy water lakes though.
> I know when Choke is clear it has gator gar but it is not always clear either.


Rayburn has some big Gar in it . Here is a link to the biggest one I know that has came out of there. Now for clear water thats going to be hard to find. I have scuba dive all over that lake and 3 to 5 foot is the best you are going to find on a good day.
http://www.hoax-slayer.com/broken-bow-gar.shtml


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

I saw some big gar in Lake Travis this last spring. If the lake level is high enough, the backs of the major creeks will hold big gar in clear water.


----------



## anglersurf131 (Mar 26, 2007)

When you are scuba diving do you see gator gars and buffalo while diving?


----------

